# Car decal xmas picture



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,merry xmas and happy new year!Eric

This decal installed last summer.Still looks new!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The snow actually adds a nice touch!! Still looks great.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

That would make a great postcard for your customers, Love it!


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I just got 8 inches of snow and the decal I have on my two cars held up great. I have told people they do great in all weather. Now, I can throw snow into the mix of heat, wind, fires, rainstorms and anything else thrown at CA.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

This decal has been on for 5 months and gone through several brush car washes.if you do the decal right the stones dont pop off.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> I just got 8 inches of snow and the decal I have on my two cars held up great. I have told people they do great in all weather. Now, I can throw snow into the mix of heat, wind, fires, rainstorms and anything else thrown at CA.


You forgot about the mud!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

and tiger woods x wife


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, just an idea, has anyone tried to put one of the decals on a piece of luggage?? I wonder if it would hold up to the airlines?? It would make it easier to spot your luggage at the airport. Just a thought!!!!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

> Hey, just an idea, has anyone tried to put one of the decals on a piece of luggage?? I wonder if it would hold up to the airlines?? It would make it easier to spot your luggage at the airport. Just a thought!!!!


I hadn't thought of luggage, but I have been very tempted to put a barrel racer on my daughter's portable computer  I might still do it !


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Irish,
It will look really nice on that computer. Do It!

I have been very tempted to put a barrel racer on my daughter's portable computer I might still do it !


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BML Builder said:


> Hey, just an idea, has anyone tried to put one of the decals on a piece of luggage?? I wonder if it would hold up to the airlines?? It would make it easier to spot your luggage at the airport. Just a thought!!!!


I am going to ISS Long Beach in a few days. I'm not checking a bag but I am going to put rhinestones on my carry-on bag. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Have fun, let us know how it was. I think they will be coming to Florida, if so I will be going.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

awesome idea Jane - I am going to California next weekend. I just might tru it out on my carry on also - Are you going to try using the heat press on it.- What a great way to advertise.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

dan-ann said:


> awesome idea Jane - I am going to California next weekend. I just might tru it out on my carry on also - Are you going to try using the heat press on it.- What a great way to advertise.


Depends if I can get the bag on my heat press. If not, then I'll use Gem-Tac fabric glue.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The gem tac should hold up well,,, on the bag,, 
if you cant get it on your press.

I use it on many items that cant take the heat\

Let us know how it goes,,


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I will go into town to get some gem tac tomorrow. I am judging a big dog show next weekend and it would be fun to have my purse or some type of nice bag on the table with one of my dogs on it


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> I will go into town to get some gem tac tomorrow. I am judging a big dog show next weekend and it would be fun to have my purse or some type of nice bag on the table with one of my dogs on it


Gem Tac works great on flip flops too


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Brian,, thats a great idea,, 
Thanks
MMM


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

How about rain boots Brian - projected weather is 55 and rain for sunny California. I will be standing out side for hours. I have all my bling tops etc and they will be covered with rain gear. Every time I go to California to judge it rains LOL


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Gem Tac works great on flip flops too


You guys are giving me so many ideas. I have a pair of ropers (cowboy boots) that one of my cats used as a scratching post. She didn't shred them but there are too many claw marks for me to wear them as is. I think I will glue rhinestones all over them and wear them to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo in March.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Lots of great ideas!! I'm glad I brought up the luggage, it spurred a lot of other great ideas!! Now I'm going to have to find some time to try some of these ideas before the ISS show. Thanks everyone!!!


----------

